# UBYTE4N vertex data



## Jared124 (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought a new game for Windows Vista and it has a error that says video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data. The game is called Call of duty 4. How do i fix this? I also have some trouble with another game called Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Jared124 said:


> I bought a new game for Windows Vista and it has a error that says video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data. The game is called Call of duty 4. How do i fix this? I also have some trouble with another game called Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars


This is, usually, a sign that your hardware is not powerful enough to run this program. Please provide us with the manufacture, and model number, of your computer. We may be able to provide you with a solution. But this is not a driver issue, not with that with error report.

HTH

Bill


----------



## qaz32152 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jared124 said:


> I bought a new game for Windows Vista and it has a error that says video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data. The game is called Call of duty 4. How do i fix this? I also have some trouble with another game called Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars


i have the same problem, i have windows xp, dell inspiron b 120 laptop.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry guys as brow96 says, your graphics solution is not powerful enough.


----------



## Mirjam Marnelle (May 5, 2009)

brow96 said:


> This is, usually, a sign that your hardware is not powerful enough to run this program. Please provide us with the manufacture, and model number, of your computer. We may be able to provide you with a solution. But this is not a driver issue, not with that with error report.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Bill


Hi, I'm trying to solve the same problem/error: UBYTE4N vertex data is not supported/understood. I work with a HP Compaq nx7400 Notebook PC. Do you think this can be solved? Thanks, Mim


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Please start your own thread as this one is finished and yes this can be solved probably.

Also please post your new thread under Hardware Support, Video Support please, ty.


----------



## bigtoe1111 (May 26, 2009)

same problem here. with exception though. dell e 520. dual 2.8. 1 g ram. new in feb 07. first ran game in jan 08. worked ok untill computer crashed in april09. now get this message at start up. have updated everything one at a time thru device mngr. have pctools and driver doc. still have registry issues. help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

your laptops aren't powerful enough, I don't have to look up the exact specifications. 

If you have intel graphics, you're out of luck.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

TY Mcninjaguy.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Intel has big lying marketing machine that has forced people to buy another computer because they were *TRICKED* by intel and their marketing machine.

This is a warning even with the new graphics cards intel is putting out do not expect a performance above a 6 to 4 year old Nvidia graphics card.

@Riskyone1
You're welcome

Anybody else who gets this error you can two things.

1. If you have laptop, buy a new one with a dedicated GPU
2. If you have a desktop go to the building forum and upgrqade it.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW, good to know Mcninjaguy, I buy nothing but Nvideo grapics cards anyway.
TY again Mcninjaguy with the awesome information here.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

intel article
http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/common-misconceptions-of-intel-integrated-graphics/


----------

